# The Living Image - Thriller



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*A Double Came Along*



Cast of characters:

SABRINA: Her problem is that she is skinny. And tall. She doesn't know where these traits came from because she is an orphan, and believes these physical abnormalities kept her from being adopted. Parents want cute cuddly children. She definitely doesn't fill the bill. She's feels like a freak, almost an albino with her white hair, saved only by dark lashes and brows and eyes that are blue, not bunny pink. Sabrina lives in an orphanage, is shuttled to many foster family homes. Never adopted. Never loved. Her skinny body proves profitable when a photographer discovers her and makes her a teenage model. Afraid of more rejection as she grows older, she opens Sabrina's Fashions on Melrose Avenue in LA. After a mighty struggle her fashion designs are becoming successful, but because of her past, she desperately wants a family of her own. She plans to have Mark's baby. She loves him but knows deep down he will reject her too.

MARK: He's a successful reporter for the Los Angeles Times newspaper. Desperately in love with Sabrina, he feels her pushing him away. When Eve comes on the scene he is totally repelled by the 'animated computer.' Her social skills are abominable, she eats like she's starving, even chomping on bones. Eve attacks people. But even worse, he sees Eve putting Sabrina into terrible jeopardy. He wants Eve to leave. His ultimatum to Sabrina: Choose. Eve or me.

DR STEINBRENNER: A brilliant aging physician. He formulates the computer that can be implanted into a human. But who will assume this risky surgery?

ALEXANDER & STEPHAN: Dr. Steinbrenner's sons. Greedy lawyers who force their father to experiment on the human material they provide. They plan to sell the Human Computer to the highest bidder.

SATO HASHOMOTO: One of the wealthiest men in the world. He learns of the computer and has come to Los Angeles to get it any way he can. Even if he has to tear the human apart to get the computer chip.

IVAR: Planted in deep cover in the CIA, he came from Russia when it was still the Soviet Union. He is complacent, believing he has been forgotten, when he gets a call from his Russian operative. Find out about the investigation about the human computer. Break cover if necessary. Ivar does. Very upfront and personally. He is totally captivated by Eve, knows she's dangerous, even lethal. But in his Russian mind, she is most lethal to his heart.

BURGESS WHITCOMB: Head of the CIA investigation. He believes the allegations are totally false. He expects to find some poor dead victim with their cranium torn open.

EVE: Tasting life for the first time, she has to learn to act like a human. There is little time. People are hunting her and Sabrina. All she wants is to be free and to save Sabrina from the powerful governments, corporations, and people who wish to exploit them both. It is all complicated by the fact that she is receiving powerful hormones from the molecular copy of Sabrina's body. She suddenly finds herself desperately in love with Mark, while knowing logically these feelings come from Sabrina. Her brain follows the same electrical circuits and she receives what she calls Sabrina Thoughts as well. She is physically powerful, can regenerate when wounded, and has a computer. But can she evade the bad guys, stay free, and protect Sabrina?

------------------------------------------------------

Cover and Title changed. The novel was formerly titled The Living Image.​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Just got a review from Dennis Batchelder!--Here is a part of it

.... enjoyed this book, and I liked how Richter explored the topic of cloning, computers, and how we'd react to somebody carrying our same memories. Richter uses a gentle voice, and I enjoyed the pace she set, especially as she ratcheted up the tension toward the end. Some of the side characters seemed a bit cliched, especially the money-hungry lawyers and the Japanese businessman, but I think Richter did this on purpose to make Sabrina and Eve that much more fleshed-out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Pamela, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome Ann.  I appreciate all the information.

Pam


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

This looks really interesting. I think people are fascinated with twins, and you seem to have found a unique twist to the theme. I just one-clicked it.    Good luck with the book!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you so much Mary,

Your novel looks intrieging as well.  And I love the cover.  I plan on getting it as soon as I finish the novel I'm reading now.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I wanted to add some of my reviews. I appreciate this board so much. So much fun hearing from other authors.

--------------------------------------
Huntress Book Reviews:

"[The Living Image] is an exciting and detailed thriller story which simply oozes with suspense and greedy characters! I especially like how P. M. Richter eneded the story. If you like the movies "The Fugitive", "The Pelican Brief", or "The Client" then this story is for you!" -- Huntress Book Reviews 
---------------------------------------

Affaire de Coeur Magazine:

"THE LIVING IMAGE takes us on a dangerous and unforgettable journey into the frightening reality of the unexpected--a novel of conspiracy, betrayal, survival, and deep abiding love. A page turner that draws the mettle of the story to a satisfying conclusion, and proves that when you think you have reached your darkest hour, the brightest of your dreams can come true........" -- Betty Wiechert, former reviewer for Affaire de Coeur magazine
---------------------------------------

BookNook Reviews:

"WOW!! This one I could not put down!! To go to a tanning salon for a little color and come home with a clone! A living image of yourself, only better. How disconcerting! The clone is to be a better offshoot of the human race. The intrigues of three major intelligence agencies to reach that prize are fun to watch as the two "foxes" continually outfox the hounds. Since life is the prize if the girls win, there is much at stake. A definate must read." -- Laurie L. Gruber, BookNook Reviews

------------------------------------------

Thanks for checking it out
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

In celebration of my new novel, The Necromancer

I put The Living Image on sale for $.99.

Hope you will all enjoy.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

THE LIVING IMAGE - ON SALE - 99 CENTS

Wanted to share a really nice five star review:

My Favorite this Year

Customer Rating: 
See Detailed Ratings

I highly recommend this novel. The Necromancer, Omar, is devilish, handsome and scary. I fell in love with the professor. But it's the main character, Michelle, that I liked the best. She becomes a hero when she fights a gang of drugged women to keep her best friend from being killed. She is human and frightened herself, but overcomes a horrible attack, becoming stronger as the novel nears the exciting conclusion.

------------------------------------------
Hope you will all check it out.  Thanks, Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Wanted to share part of a nice review:

Richter's story revolves around Sabrina, the model, and Eve, the clone+computer who not only has inherited her memories and her looks, but also has astonishing strength and incredible healing powers. Sabrina has to not only help Eve learn to overcome her naive-ness and survive, but she has to figure out her relationship with her erstwhile boyfriend and keep her boutique running. Meanwhile we watch Eve discover the world through newly-opened eyes, fall in love, and learn to control her computer-aided powers.

Hope you all will enjoy the novel

Thanks for looking


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Wanted to add to this thread that I'm extending the Holiday sale for The Living Image for another week.

Hope you will all take a look.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Time to bump - with the reminder that it's still .99 cents.

Here's a nice review on the B&N site.

Five Stars - recommended Customer Rating 
Posted October 5, 2010, 7:24 AM EST: This is such an exciting thriller. Two gorgeous twins. That's what everyone thinks who sees them together. But they try to look different because there are three powerful government agencies trying to acquire the one with the special implanted computer. Eve is hard to kill, with accellerated healing ability and enormous strength. She tries to protect Sabrina, whom she is cloned to. There is also a romance with a Russian spy, and the Japanese who want to tear Eve apart to see how her computer works. I loved the ending and won't give it away.

Thanks for checking it out.  Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Bumping with a nice review from Huntress Book Reviews

"[The Living Image] is an exciting and detailed thriller story which simply oozes with suspense and greedy characters! I especially like how P. M. Richter eneded the story. If you like the movies "The Fugitive", "The Pelican Brief", or "The Client" then this story is for you!" -- Huntress Book Reviews

Hope you'll all enjoy this novel.
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm thinking of changing the picture for The Living Image.

Graphic to be added.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Well, I got a pretty resounding NO on changing the cover for The Living Image.  So I guess I'll keep it the same.  My publisher changed the original colors, of gold (now orange) and silver (now gray) because they said it made the cover too expensive.  I thought their color choices were ugly, but didn't have any say in the matter.

Thanks to all who answered my question.

The Living Image is catching up to sales of The Necromancer.  It used to be about 3 to 1 favoring The Necromancer.

Hope it's because people who liked Necro and Midnight Reflections are trying it.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi to Everyone,

If you would like to read the whole first chapter of THE LIVING IMAGE on your pc right now, you can click here:

http://pamelamary.wordpress.com/

This sample is larger than the one you would get from an Amazon sample on your Kindle. This is a blog, but there is no advertising on it.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Just got this review. So cute, I have no idea who the Kid is, but thanks.

5.0 out of 5 stars Great book, February 21, 2011 
A Kid's Review

This review is from: The Living Image (Kindle Edition) 
I thoroughly enjoyed this book. To me this book has it all..pace is nice, good character development, building tension, spying/counterespionage, romance etc. After reading this I am now interested in reading her other books. I would recommend this book to anyone.

Here's the first chapter if you want to sample on your pc right now. No advertising except the links to amazon and b&n.
http://pamelamary.wordpress.com/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm going to post a review from the Nook at B&N since most of us see the Amazon reviews.

Highly recommended - More than meets the eye! 

"This book as you've seen in the other reviews is about a girl that is a model and she goes to the tanning salon.

I really enjoyed this book, when it was over I wanted more. I wanted to see where they are now. What would you do if you woke up and had a twin. I don't know what I'd do but with the stuff that happens in this book it would be an interesting day no matter what! It's a great read..."



Thanks to Alanakat who posted this review.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's the first chapter if you want a larger sample than you would get from Amazon . To read on your pc right now. No advertising except the links to Amazon and B&N.

http://pamelamary.wordpress.com/

Have fun reading. Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Bumping with a review from B&N since we all see them from Amazon.

Five Stars - recommended Customer Rating See Detailed Ratings
Posted October 5, 2010, 7:24 AM EST: This is such an exciting thriller. Two gorgeous twins. That's what everyone thinks who sees them together. But they try to look different because there are three powerful government agencies trying to acquire the one with the special implanted computer. Eve is hard to kill, with accellerated healing ability and enormous strength. She tries to protect Sabrina, whom she is cloned to. There is also a romance with a Russian spy, and the Japanese who want to tear Eve apart to see how her computer works. I loved the ending and won't give it away.

_______________________
The Living Image is on sale for $.99 cents


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Living Image was featured on ENT. (eReader News Today)

Click to see the page for The Living Image: http://ereadernewstoday.com/bargain-kindle-book-living-image/674256/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Got my first review from the UK!  Here it is:

5.0 out of 5 stars Loved it, 30 Mar 2011 
By Bookworm - See all my reviewsThis review is from: The Living Image (Kindle Edition)

"I loved this book. A good mix of suspense, love and comedy. I really felt that I would like to get to know Eve. Brilliant."


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

THE LIVING IMAGE was featured on ENT as bargain book of the day for $.99 cents!

Address to ereader news for The Living Image http://ereadernewstoday.com/bargain-kindle-book-living-image/674256/

Please click to see.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

THE LIVING IMAGE was featured on The Frugal Ereader. Click below to see. Thanks, Pam

http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/03/21/the-living-image-p-m-richter-0-99/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

First UK review for MIDNIGHT REFLECTIONS.  A nice 5 star.

Loved it, 30 Mar 2011 
By Bookworm - See all my reviewsThis review is from: The Living Image (Kindle Edition) 

"I loved this book. A good mix of suspense, love and comedy. I really felt that I would like to get to know Eve. Brilliant."


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thinking of changing the cover. Would appreciate some feedback. Thanks, Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

A really nice review from B&N. 

Highly recommended - More than meets the eye!
by Alanakat
Customer Rating: 
See Detailed Ratings 

This book as you've seen in the other reviews is about a girl that is a model and she goes to the tanning salon.

I really enjoyed this book, when it was over I wanted more. I wanted to see where they are now. What would you do if you woke up and had a twin. I don't know what I'd do but with the stuff that happens in this book it would be an interesting day no matter what! It's a great read...

Thanks to Alanakat for the nice review.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*THE LIVING IMAGE at The Frugal eReader*

Here's The Living Image - posted under Bargain Books!

http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/03/21/the-living-image-p-m-richter-0-99/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Big Al reviewed THE LIVING IMAGE

http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2011/05/living-image-pm-richter.html

Here's a part of the book synopsis that he wrote that I love!:

What makes the story unique is the development of the relationship between Sabrina and Eve along with the way Eve changes, becoming "more human," as the story progresses. Imagine trying to understand why someone reacts to the world the way they do if you have no understanding of emotions and don't experience them yourself. Put yourself in the place of Sabrina's boyfriend Mark who suddenly has a person who looks like his girlfriend and shares all her memories. How would you react when you realize this interloper knows the details of all the intimate experiences you and your girlfriend have shared?


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

THE LIVING IMAGE was featured on Free Novel Books - under bargains. The site has a feature that shows an ebook sample, and you can turn the pages like you do on the Kindle.

http://www.freenovelbooks-and-bargain.com/2011/04/living-image-by-pamela-m-richter.html


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

These comments came on my *Facebook* as Elva read my novel, The Living Image. They were so cute I got permission from Elva to use them.

- am really enjoying The Living Image! fun, funny (love the buffoonish goon brothers!) only at 20%.

-well, the novel's climate has changed....the double has developed hormones and memories - and maybe an agenda...The proverbial Plot Thickens

-Sooo fun!! Kindly brilliant scientist, his greedy, goon lawyer sons, the CIA, KGB, a Japanese ego-maniac, the Yakusa, and a computer twin who gulps Mrs. Butterworth's and likes Creme de Menthe w/soda & crunching roast bones. Funny, Smart. (Took a break for Friday night fun but almost half-way now.)

- Living Image: @ 81%. HATE Hashimoto. Disliking Mark. Liking Ivar. Love the goons (for comedy). Has this story been optioned for a film? It needs to be. later! el

_________________________________________
A few days later Elva gave me a five star review. Love reader comments!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Review from writer Douglas Pratt*

5.0 out of 5 stars Great, fun, sexy, superpowered read, June 16, 2011

Take a sexy model, duplicate. Add in a nice old genius and two bumbling sons who somehow became lawyers. Stir in some spies and Japanese bad guys. You get amazing fun.

Pamela Richter has created an exciting read that jumps from the starting gate. She has an incredible grasp of emotions, humor, and action.

This is an incredibly fun read, that I was in the midst of reading when my Kindle died. I had to wait a few days to finish. It was well worth the wait.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*The Living Image is featured in Zimbio Magazine*

http://www.zimbio.com/Kindle+Ebook+Reader/articles/K_o1DVydYE_/Living+Image+Kindle+Edition

A total surprise to me. Click to see!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I finally found a new cover for The Living Image. I didn't like the old one my publisher had, but didn't have any say. There are two images, and the models look exactly like I pictured Sabrina and Eve.










I'd sure like to know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Living Image is now on Smashwords!

Waiting for the results for the premium catalogue.

Here's the link to the page: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/75790


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Barns & Noble review:

Anonymous 
Five Stars - recommended 
This is such an exciting thriller. Two gorgeous twins. That's what everyone thinks who sees them together. But they try to look different because there are three powerful government agencies trying to acquire the one with the special implanted computer. Eve is hard to kill, with accellerated healing ability and enormous strength. She tries to protect Sabrina, whom she is cloned to. There is also a romance with a Russian spy, and the Japanese who want to tear Eve apart to see how her computer works. I loved the ending and won't give it away.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Ereader News Today for The Living Image

http://ereadernewstoday.com/bargain-kindle-book-living-image/674256/

The Living Image is now in the Premium Catalog for Smashwords. If anyone would like a code for the novel, for free at Smashwords, please send me a PM.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's The Living Image over at the site BookieJar.

http://www.bookiejar.com/Home/Book/428?cat=19136512

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars Great Read! 

I really enjoyed this book. It's an interesting mix of action/thriller, sci-fi, suspense and love. The relationship that develops between Sabrina and Eve is amusing as eventually they learn from each other (human teaching computer and vice-visa). It's an unusual story which leaves you wanting to know more about what happens next. 

I would recommend this book very highly!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Review by: Elizabeth Mills on Sep. 04, 2011 :    
The Living Image by Pamela Richter
A fun to read, nicely paced thriller, this book is well written and entertaining. I hope to see more from this talented author, and I suspect she will not disappoint.
Liz Mills


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's what Elva wrote on Facebook as she read The Living Image

- am really enjoying The Living Image! fun, funny (love the buffoonish goon brothers!) only at 20%.

-well, the novel's climate has changed....the double has developed hormones and memories - and maybe an agenda...The proverbial Plot Thickens

-Sooo fun!! Kindly brilliant scientist, his greedy, goon lawyer sons, the CIA, KGB, a Japanese ego-maniac, the Yakusa, and a computer twin who gulps Mrs. Butterworth's and likes Creme de Menthe w/soda & crunching roast bones. Funny, Smart. (Took a break for Friday night fun but almost half-way now.)

Then she gave a wonderful review on my Amazon page.  (Thanks to Elva and all who take the time to write us authors reviews.)


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I have The Living Image at Smashwords at $.99. At Amazon it is $2.99.

Here's the link to the Smashwords page: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/75790


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars Loved it 
By Bookworm - See all my reviewsThis review is from: The Living Image (Kindle Edition) 

I loved this book. A good mix of suspense, love and comedy. I really felt that I would like to get to know Eve. Brilliant.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Giveaway of The Living Image, and my other two books at Bookaholics. Plus there's an author interview.

Thanks for looking. Hope you'll get one.

http://www.bookaholicsbkcl.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

A Kid reviewed The Living Image 
Great book 
I thoroughly enjoyed this book. To me this book has it all..pace is nice, good character development, building tension, spying/counterespionage, romance etc. After reading this I am now interested in reading her other books. I would recommend this book to anyone.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

"[The Living Image] is an exciting and detailed thriller story which simply oozes with suspense and greedy characters! I especially like how P. M. Richter eneded the story. -- Huntress Book Reviews

My former publisher got this review for The Living Image several years ago. After I got the rights back the novel was updated and I changed the cover and put it on Amazon.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

See the full review here:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/75790

Excerpt of author S.A. Blane's review:

....only Sabrina can protect her newly formed twin from government agencies, foreign spies and greedy lawyers. All of them will stop at nothing, including murder, to catch and use this beautiful woman with a computer for a brain. In the wrong hands, she could be worth millions and they will kill to get her. As the relationship between Sabrina and her twin develop, they learn from each other and confuse all who meet them. Humour and suspense, love and passion, make this a story to remember. Having followed the two women as they fight the baddies and plot their escape, it would be great to read more about their subsequent lives. Pam Richter brings her characters alive, they are likeable and fun, even in adversity


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's a sample of The Living Image - at my website An Author's Place.

http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/sample-chapter.html

Hope you'll take a moment to look around the site.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Review by: Elizabeth Mills on Sep. 04, 2011 :    
The Living Image by Pamela Richter
A fun to read, nicely paced thriller, this book is well written and entertaining. I hope to see more from this talented author, and I suspect she will not disappoint.
Liz Mills


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Giveaway of The Living Image and my other books at An Author's Place. If you buy one, send the notice you get from Amazon and I'll gift you another.

Link: http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/giveaway.html

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Living Image is at the Kindle Daily Deal under Bargains

http://thekindledailydeal.com/bargains.cfm

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*UK Review*
5.0 out of 5 stars Loved it

By Bookworm - See all my reviewsThis review is from: The Living Image (Kindle Edition) 
I loved this book. A good mix of suspense, love and comedy. I really felt that I would like to get to know Eve. Brilliant.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*UK review of THE LIVING IMAGE*

5.0 out of 5 stars Loved it 
By Bookworm - See all my reviewsThis review is from: The Living Image (Kindle Edition)

I loved this book. A good mix of suspense, love and comedy. I really felt that I would like to get to know Eve. Brilliant.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I liked this review.  Thanks to The Kid.

A Kid's Review

This review is from: The Living Image  
I thoroughly enjoyed this book. To me this book has it all..pace is nice, good character development, building tension, spying/counterespionage, romance etc. After reading this I am now interested in reading her other books. I would recommend this book to anyone.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Changed the cover slightly. Hope you like it.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

For the first time, The Living Image, is free on Amazon.

I hope you all will try the book.  It was previously published and I thought it was dead and gone.  I was quite sad because I liked the book and especially the characters.  It was dedicated to my identical twin, Penny.  Then and I got the rights back after a year, updated it, and it was the first book I published at Amazon.

Thanks to everyone who gets the novel.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars Good ebook, February 27, 2012 
By John Baarda Sr. (California) - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: The Living Image (Kindle Edition)

Ms Richor's ebook "The Living Image" is an enjoyable read and I recommend it to all of you. The number of actors in this novel is very large as is the number of organizations involved. Buy, read, enjoy, then rate and write your review. Your opinion is important, Have a nice day


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars Great Read! 

I really enjoyed this book. It's an interesting mix of action/thriller, sci-fi, suspense and love. The relationship that develops between Sabrina and Eve is amusing as eventually they learn from each other (human teaching computer and vice-visa). It's an unusual story which leaves you wanting to know more about what happens next. 

I would recommend this book very highly!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars Loved it, 
By Bookworm - See all my reviewsThis review is from: The Living Image (Kindle Edition) 
I loved this book. A good mix of suspense, love and comedy. I really felt that I would like to get to know Eve. Brilliant.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Book of The Day

Kindle Fire Dept. http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2012/03/living-image-kindle-book-of-day-331.html

Thanks to everyone for looking!

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hope you all will enjoy - it's free today and tomorrow.

This novel was previously published, I got the rights back, changed the cover, and published it on Amazon.

I'm  grateful Amazon let us authors publish our novels this way because after a book is published, it's gone in a few months.  I thought this book was dead, and now it's become one of my best sellers.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Got this review on my birthday - Thanks to Namara

Double Trouble, April 20, 2012 
By Namara - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 

This is an entertaining, imaginative, over-the-top book to take to the beach or sit by the fireplace with a glass of wine. A beautiful woman wakes up in a tanning salon, sees her mirror image and her life is turned upside down as they are pursued by what seems to be everyone. The relationship between the two women evolves quickly and baffles the hitherto non-committal boyfriend, who steps in to help them. An enjoyable read.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Nice UK Review*

5.0 out of 5 stars Loved it
By Bookworm - See all my reviewsThis review is from: The Living Image (Kindle Edition)

I loved this book. A good mix of suspense, love and comedy. I really felt that I would like to get to know Eve. Brilliant.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I have the whole first chapter of The Living Image on my website.

Here's the link: http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/sample-chapter.html

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## AN Patel (May 19, 2012)

Looks like a great read.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks AN.  I just looked at your book on Amazon.  It looks excellent, and you have good reviews.

I Liked and Tagged it for you.  Best wishes for success.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Review from B&N.*

Highly recommended - More than meets the eye!
by Alanakat

I really enjoyed this book, when it was over I wanted more. I wanted to see where they are now. What would you do if you woke up and had a twin. I don't know what I'd do but with the stuff that happens in this book it would be an interesting day no matter what! It's a great read...

Thanks to Alanakat


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*First Chapter*

If anyone would like to read the first chapter of The Living Image, I have it posted on my website.

Here's the link: http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/sample-chapter.html

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice UK review from author Shirley Blane

Suspense and humour make this thriller a page turner  
By Mrs. S. A. Blane 

This author skilfully blends science with plausible fiction to create an exciting and credible story. Waking up in a tanning saloon beside a living, breathing mirror image of herself, our heroine becomes involved in a dangerous fight. With the man who created her in hospital from a heart attack, only Sabrina can protect her newly formed twin from government agencies, foreign spies and greedy lawyers. All of them will stop at nothing, including murder, to catch and use this beautiful woman with a computer for a brain. In the wrong hands, she could be worth millions and they will kill to get her. As the relationship between Sabrina and her twin develop, they learn from each other and confuse all who meet them. Humour and suspense, love and passion, make this a story to remember. Having followed the two women as they fight the baddies and plot their escape, it would be great to read more about their subsequent lives. Pam Richter brings her characters alive, they are likeable and fun, even in adversity.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Review from UK*

5.0 out of 5 stars Great Read! 
By Black Rose 
Format:Kindle EditionI really enjoyed this book. It's an interesting mix of action/thriller, sci-fi, suspense and love. The relationship that develops between Sabrina and Eve is amusing as eventually they learn from each other (human teaching computer and vice-visa). It's an unusual story which leaves you wanting to know more about what happens next.

I would recommend this book very highly!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Review by author Douglas Pratt* - author of Blood Remembered and Baptism of Blood

5.0 out of 5 stars Great, fun, sexy, superpowered read

By Jeffrey D. Pratt "Douglas Pratt" (Memphis, TN) - See all my reviews

(REAL NAME) Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: The Living Image (Kindle Edition)

Take a sexy model, duplicate. Add in a nice old genius and two bumbling sons who somehow became lawyers. Stir in some spies and Japanese bad guys. You get amazing fun.

Pamela Richter has created an exciting read that jumps from the starting gate. She has an incredible grasp of emotions, humor, and action.

This is an incredibly fun read, that I was in the midst of reading when my Kindle died. I had to wait a few days to finish. It was well worth the wait.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Pamela--

I posted this at the Book Luvin' Babes FB page-- http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Have a good weekend--

Dana


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Dana - many thanks for posting on your Book Luvin' Babes.  Such a cute FB page.  

Tweeted your FB page.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

B&N review for the print book of The Living Image

Five Stars - recommended
This is such an exciting thriller. Two gorgeous twins. That's what everyone thinks who sees them together. But they try to look different because there are three powerful government agencies trying to acquire the one with the special implanted computer. Eve is hard to kill, with accellerated healing ability and enormous strength. She tries to protect Sabrina, whom she is cloned to. There is also a romance with a Russian spy, and the Japanese who want to tear Eve apart to see how her computer works. I loved the ending and won't give it away.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

What would you do if you found your own double? Sabrina discovers that hers is part human and part computer. Things become harrowing when the CIA, The Russians, and a Japanese business man will do anything to possess the woman she calls Eve. The CIA wants to study it. The KGB wants to abduct it for the technology. The Japanese don't care if they have to tear the woman to pieces--they want to know how she was made.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Free today - October 11 and October 12th till midnight

http://www.amazon.com/The-Living-Image-ebook/dp/B003YUCCDG/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281408364&sr=1-1

For all my friends at Kindleboard. Hope you enjoy.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Barns & Noble review* (paperback)

Highly recommended - More than meets the eye!
This book as you've seen in the other reviews is about a girl that is a model and she goes to the tanning salon.

I really enjoyed this book, when it was over I wanted more. I wanted to see where they are now. What would you do if you woke up and had a twin. I don't know what I'd do but with the stuff that happens in this book it would be an interesting day no matter what! It's a great read and defanately a page turner! Keep up the good work Pam! There are spy's in this book, a bit of blood, adventure and even a bit of knowledge. It makes you think, wait..I'm not that bad.. life is hard, but it just makes us stronger living with the hardships that life hands us.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, this wonderful book is still available for free.
With Pamela's great writing and a neat story-line you can't go wrong.
I loved The Necromancer.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Geoffthomas - you sure lifted my spirits.  Thanks!  It's free till midnight.  

(The Necromancer is my favorite, but this one was published by a small publisher.  I thought it was dead and gone, with few sales, then I got a Kindle as a gift.  What a revelation.  I got the rights back from the publisher and found I could publish it myself.  At the time I was just hoping someone would read it and enjoy the story.  I hope all my friends here have fun reading it.)


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Everett wrote the wonderful book, The Parrot Talks in Chocolate, and other novels.  So I really appreciate his review:

5.0 out of 5 stars Great story premise - got me right at the beginning, January 1, 2013
By Everett Peacock "Aloha!" (Kula, Maui, Hawaii) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)  
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
I LOVE these kind of tales, where the scifi/magic is so real you start reinspecting your own surroundings. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Free today for all my KindleBoard friends.

I hope you will enjoy.  

Here's an excerpt:

  Sabrina's eyes opened.  Dizzy and confused, the dazzling lights from above stabbed her eyes. Was it an operating room?  The beach?  The light was blinding.  She turned her head, squinting away from the brilliant lights, and caught herself reflected in a mirror.  Then the image startled her, moving an arm slowly, independently, throwing it sideways.  Sabrina realized that the body she had recognized as her own was someone else entirely.  
    The woman was in the exact same position, which contributed to the perception that Sabrina was looking at her reflection.  But the body was totally nude.  There were only two couches in the tiny room and Sabrina felt uncomfortable about lying so close to another person.  Especially since that person was nude and a female.    
    She sneaked another swift glance at the body next to hers.  The proportions were really remarkably like her own.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Pam--

Gave you a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes Facebook--

Have a great weekend--

Dana


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Dana,

Thanks!  I went to your Book Luvin' Babes Facebook.  Such a great site.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*The living Image* - deadly, dangerous double

"The Living Image is an exciting and detailed thriller story which simply oozes with suspense and greedy characters!" --Huntress Book Reviews

"WOW!! This one I could not put down!! To go to a tanning salon for a little color and come home with a clone! A living image of yourself, only better. How disconcerting! The clone is to be a better offshoot of the human race. The intrigues of three major intelligence agencies to reach that prize are fun to watch as the two "foxes" continually outfox the hounds. Since life is the prize if the girls win, there is much at stake. A definate must read." -- Laurie L. Gruber, BookNook Reviews


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Review at B&N*

Five Stars - recommended
This is such an exciting thriller. Two gorgeous twins. That's what everyone thinks who sees them together. But they try to look different because there are three powerful government agencies trying to acquire the one with the special implanted computer. Eve is hard to kill, with accellerated healing ability and enormous strength. She tries to protect Sabrina, whom she is cloned to. There is also a romance with a Russian spy, and the Japanese who want to tear Eve apart to see how her computer works. I loved the ending and won't give it away.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice Review by Author Douglas Pratt

5.0 out of 5 stars Great, fun, sexy, superpowered read
By Jeffrey D. Pratt
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase
Take a sexy model, duplicate. Add in a nice old genius and two bumbling sons who somehow became lawyers. Stir in some spies and Japanese bad guys. You get amazing fun.

Pamela Richter has created an exciting read that jumps from the starting gate. She has an incredible grasp of emotions, humor, and action.

This is an incredibly fun read, that I was in the midst of reading when my Kindle died. I had to wait a few days to finish. It was well worth the wait.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

A nice one line review: 

5.0 out of 5 stars Just enough fantasy.

When strange things happen, like meeting a mirror image, it makes the way for so many possible happenings. The plot is delightful

Thanks to our reviewers,
Pam


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I finally got around to reading this book, Pamela.
About halfway now.  A great read, as always.
Thanks for writing it.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Geofthomas!  Hope you have fun reading the rest of the book.  
Thanks, Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I changed the cover. Any comments are welcome.



What would you do if you found your own double? Sabrina discovers that hers is part human and part computer. Things become harrowing when the CIA, The Russians, and a Japanese business man will do anything to possess the woman she calls Eve. The CIA wants to study it. The KGB wants to abduct it for the technology. The Japanese don't care if they have to tear the woman to pieces--they want to know how she was made.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

By the way.....I finished it.
Loved it (knew I would).
Keep writing good stories.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks! Geofthomas - glad you enjoyed it.  I'm an identical twin, so the book came from that perspective.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

How cool is that.
My middle sons are twins....fraternal, although many people cannot tell them apart.
Yeah, I got a lot of the "attachment" thing in your story.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Geofthomas - your sons have the best of both worlds - twins who look alike but are not identical.  If I read you correctly, the twins are in the middle of two other boys.  Gosh, what a great family you have.

I got a nice review from a guy just yesterday on The Living Image.  It was so nice to hear a male point of view:

Chick Sci-Fi, August 13, 2013
By DaveReadsALot 

This started out as another sci-fi novel about medical experiments but quickly became a human interest story. The scenario is one that grabs you but the characters make it a real story. I loved that the author had fun with some of the characters to give us some light-hearted entertainment. I liked that the lead characters are strong females, something that's missing in many sci-fi novels.

I've read a few sci-fi books authored by women but this is the first where it felt like the author purposely played up the characters' femininity and love interests. All of the characters are well-developed and interesting and the action is believable and engaging.

Overall, an interesting read but told from the female point of view.

-----------------------


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice Review - Thanks to readers who post reviews.  Much appreciated by writers.

5.0 out of 5 stars Much better than the synopsis lets on
By Sundquist.Mom - See all my reviews

I went into the book with apprehension, thoughts of it being just a time killer. But it grabbed me and got intense and it became a roller coaster ride. Going from intense to calm over and over. Give it a try. Pretty crazy plot too!!!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Yay - *The Living Image* is now an audio-book!

Actress Carly Robins does the narration and she's terrific.

If you want to hear a little it's on my website: http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/audio---the-living-image.html

Here it is on the Audible site: http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/The-Living-Image-Audiobook/B00G4A8U6G/ref=sr_1_1?qid=1383066406&sr=1-1

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I had a sale on B&N for *The Living Image* - Amazon price matched - so it's 99 cents.

I don't know how long it will last. So it's now a bargain. 328 pages.



If you want it in audio here's the link: http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/The-Living-Image-Audiobook/B00G4A8U6G/ref=sr_1_1?qid=1383066406&sr=1-1

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

What happens when your double comes along?



5.0 out of 5 stars Suspense, intrigue, even romance
By Crystal DeBondt - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

This book has it all-- a little science fiction, spies & danger and romance. I enjoyed getting to know these characters. Entertaining!
______________
Thanks for reviews like this. The way to make authors happy.
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I love it when guys review books with women protagonists and with a woman author. Thanks to David, wherever you are.



By David Alexander - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

I really enjoyed this story, really a fun bit of escapism. Part sci-fi, part mystery, and part spy thriller; the story really moves along at a dizzying pace. Secret agents, double agents, triple agents; it gets a little confusing at times, sometimes it's hard to tell the good guys from the bad guys; but who cares? I couldn't put it down.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I gave Myrt a free book because it was so nice of her to write such a thoughtful review.


5.0 out of 5 stars A Delightful Book!, May 1, 2014
By Myrt (New York, New York USA)

Sabrina is a gorgeous model/boutique owner who discovers her identical twin tanning next to her at a small tanning salon. Only, Sabrina doesn't have a twin and Eve is actually a computer clone of her created by a quirky scientist and tanning salon owner. Sabrina quickly ends up escaping men with guns, taking Eve with her. Eve is introduced to life while Sabrina and her boyfriend, Mark work with Eve to evade lethal lawyers, the CIA, the KGB and some avaricious Japanese businessmen all with twisted intentions for Eve.

This was an entertaining story with an intriguing plot and engaging characters. The story mixes adventure with Eve's developing understanding of being human. The story has humor, particularly in several of the secondary characters. Overall, this was an engaging solid diversion of a book! Sometimes that's all you need!
_____________________

Thanks to the readers who take the time to write reviews.
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice new review:



5.0 out of 5 stars A story that stays., May 26, 2014
By Albert Verrill (Florida) - See all my reviews

Packed with lively characters and a strong plot, The Living Image sparkled images that refuse to leave my mind.

Here is an author who reaches up into the heavens and down into the hells of life and imagination and hauls back a story not only alive and kicking, but also infused with courage, determination, and a compassion to overcome all odds and set things right.

Possible story question: Can Sabrina and her identical (and then some) twin sister avoid the clutches of the CIA, the KGB, and a deadly Japanese overlord - and somehow carve a sane and meaningful life out of the chaos that now ensues them?


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars Suspense, intrigue, even romance
By Crystal DeBondt - See all my reviews
Verified Purchase(What's this?)

This book has it all-- a little science fiction, spies & danger and romance. I enjoyed getting to know these characters. Entertaining!

Thanks to reviewers!
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Review from Affaire de Cour Magazine*



"THE LIVING IMAGE takes us on a dangerous and unforgettable journey into the frightening reality of the unexpected--a novel of conspiracy, betrayal, survival, and deep abiding love. A page turner that draws the mettle of the story to a satisfying conclusion, and proves that when you think you have reached your darkest hour, the brightest of your dreams can come true........" -- Betty Wiechert reviewer for Affaire de Coeur magazine


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*THE LIVING IMAGE*

​
Cast of characters:

SABRINA: Her problem is that she is skinny. And tall. She doesn't know where these traits came from because she is an orphan, and believes these physical abnormalities kept her from being adopted. Parents want cute cuddly children. She definitely doesn't fill the bill. She's feels like a freak, almost an albino with her white hair, saved only by dark lashes and brows and eyes that are blue, not bunny pink. Sabrina lives in an orphanage, is shuttled to many foster family homes. Never adopted. Never loved. Her skinny body proves profitable when a photographer discovers her and makes her a teenage model. Afraid of more rejection as she grows older, she opens Sabrina's Fashions on Melrose Avenue in LA. After a mighty struggle her fashion designs are becoming successful, but because of her past, she desperately wants a family of her own. She plans to have Mark's baby. She loves him but knows deep down he will reject her too.

MARK: He's a successful reporter for the Los Angeles Times newspaper. Desperately in love with Sabrina, he feels her pushing him away. When Eve comes on the scene he is totally repelled by the 'animated computer.' Her social skills are abominable, she eats like she's starving, even chomping on bones. Eve attacks people. But even worse, he sees Eve putting Sabrina into terrible jeopardy. He wants Eve to leave. His ultimatum to Sabrina: Choose. Eve or me.

DR STEINBRENNER: A brilliant aging physician. He formulates the computer that can be implanted into a human. But who will assume this risky surgery?

ALEXANDER & STEPHAN: Dr. Steinbrenner's sons. Greedy lawyers who force their father to experiment on the human material they provide. They plan to sell the Human Computer to the highest bidder.

SATO HASHOMOTO: One of the wealthiest men in the world. He learns of the computer and has come to Los Angeles to get it any way he can. Even if he has to tear the human apart to get the computer chip.

IVAR: Planted in deep cover in the CIA, he came from Russia when it was still the Soviet Union. He is complacent, believing he has been forgotten, when he gets a call from his Russian operative. Find out about the investigation about the human computer. Break cover if necessary. Ivar does. Very upfront and personally. He is totally captivated by Eve, knows she's dangerous, even lethal. But in his Russian mind, she is most lethal to his heart.

BURGESS WHITCOMB: Head of the CIA investigation. He believes the allegations are totally false. He expects to find some poor dead victim with their cranium torn open.

EVE: Tasting life for the first time, she has to learn to act like a human. There is little time. People are hunting her and Sabrina. All she wants is to be free and to save Sabrina from the powerful governments, corporations, and people who wish to exploit them both. It is all complicated by the fact that she is receiving powerful hormones from the molecular copy of Sabrina's body. She suddenly finds herself desperately in love with Mark, while knowing logically these feelings come from Sabrina. Her brain follows the same electrical circuits and she receives what she calls Sabrina Thoughts as well. She is physically powerful, can regenerate when wounded, and has a computer. But can she evade the bad guys, stay free, and protect Sabrina?

------------------------------------------------------

I HOPE YOU ALL WILL CHECK THIS OUT.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Review:
A story that stays.
By Albert Verrillon



Packed with lively characters and a strong plot, The Living Image sparkled images that refuse to leave my mind.

Here is an author who reaches up into the heavens and down into the hells of life and imagination and hauls back a story not only alive and kicking, but also infused with courage, determination, and a compassion to overcome all odds and set things right.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

What happens when your double comes along? Sabrina finds herself and her clone hunted by the US government, some Russian spies and a Japanese businessman. They will do anything to find out how her clone was made because she has some unusual abilities.



I wrote the book because I'm an identical twin and wondered how someone would react if they met their own double.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*What happens when your double comes along? *

Sabrina finds herself and her clone, Eve, on the run. The US government,
some Russian spies, and a Japanese businessman are hunting them. 
They will do anything to find out how her clone was made. 
Eve is genetically modified and has some unusual abilities.



I wondered how someone would react if they met their own double. I'm an identical twin.

Hope all enjoy,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*The Living Image*



Sabrina Miller is stunned when she meets her own double, Eve. Her shock turns to terror when she learns that her duplicate was fabricated by a scientist and that there are people intent on killing her to protect their new secret creation. The CIA wants to study Eve. The Russians wants to abduct her for the technology. The Japanese don't care if they have to tear the woman to pieces--they want to know how she was made

Thriller/SF - 330 pages​http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003YUCCDG/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*What happens when your double comes along?*



Sabrina finds herself and her double, Eve, in hiding, living in Secret. The US government, Russian spies, and a Japanese businessman are hunting them. They will do anything to find out this identical woman was made. Eve is genetically modified and has some unusual abilities.

(I'm an identical twin. The story began when I wondered what someone would do if they found their own double.)

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------

